# Custom steel nibs?



## glycerine (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get some steel nibs engraved with my own design.  Just like Lou's Heritage nibs, but with my own logo???


----------



## ashaw (Mar 24, 2010)

You can go to Bock.  You have to order 10,000 or more.  They will let you order 1,000 but you are paying for 10,000 nibs.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 25, 2010)

I've heard of Bock.  And I've heard they are not cheap.  I didn't realize that they did steel though, thanks for the info.

Any cheaper alternatives?  Perhaps getting "unplated" nibs and having them stamped or engraved and then having a jeweler plate them?


----------



## penmaker56 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bock makes about all the fountain pen nibs available in all pens made in (including Schmidt's) Europe and the US; the only European fountain pen maker that still makes their own nibs, that I know of is 'Ancora'; the Asian pen makers still make their own nibs, and of course the Chinese, who when the bought the equipment from 'Reform' in Germany, didn't bother to change out the "Germany" imprint on the nib.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## glycerine (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, let me ask this question.  Are steel nibs still plated fully in some type of gold?  I know the tips are.  Would there be a problem with engraving on a "blank" nib or would it need to be replated after that?


----------



## mredburn (Mar 25, 2010)

Its possible for the steel to rust where it was engraved at. The engraving would show up bright and shiny then darken with age. Have you checked into having them replated. If your going to do enough of them you can do it your self. Dalmar corp sells plating solutions that are not cyanide based and you can do it with a pen plater and a small rectifier. He sells all the stuff you need if you cant get some of it localy. You dont need a large power supply for his plating system. I have had his system for rhodium plating repairs and gold plating for decorations. He is Local to my area. The pen plating system isnt good for large pieces but would do a nib just fine.
http://www.dalmarplating.com/


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 25, 2010)

Steel nibs are manufactured as follows. Note that this is just a simplified version. There are numerous steps but these hit the highlights.

- A roll of thin steel goes through a roller and is stamped with the logo or design;
- the nibs may be plated at this step;
- the steel then goes through a cutter which separates the nibs from the ribbon of steel;
- the nibs have a round dot of "iridium" (which isn't really iridium} attached to the nib;
- the nibs go to a cutter which cuts the slit and breather hole;
- the nibs go to a shaper which shapes the nib to align to a round feed and collar;
- some nibs are then re-polished, some are not.

My steel nibs go through a two step plating process, where they are first plated with 24k gold and then the logo is re-plated with platinum.

FWIW, the reason I only use an inkwell and quill pen as the logo is such that anyone can use these nibs as their own. There is no name on them. While my nibs have gathered a following, I do not claim a copyright on the design. Some folks call them by their own website name and I'm fine with that.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 25, 2010)

Lou your nibs on Fountain pens do set them apart at shows, I've had several people comment that the nibs on my pens look nicer than some of the others they have seen.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks again for the info.

Lou, I have used your nibs and like them.  I know the logo is very universal and adds to that custom look.  I'm not trying to undercut you or anything.  I would just LOVE to have my own logo on my nibs or something else I had thought about was giving the buyer the option of having their own initials engraved on the nib...


----------



## Parson (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been hunting for fine tips in both sizes and wow, everyone's always sold out. At the pen show I want to do in Dallas this fall, everyone will want a steel or gold FINE point because it dries faster and uses less ink... but it's got to be smooth.

Now I could be wrong... do weigh in if you think medium points sell better than fine points!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been emailing someone from Bock to get info from them.  They are supposed to be sending me some steel nib samples.  The stamp cost for custom logos is pretty expensive, so we'll see where things go from here...


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 30, 2010)

*Nibs*



Parson said:


> I've been hunting for fine tips in both sizes and wow, everyone's always sold out. At the pen show I want to do in Dallas this fall, everyone will want a steel or gold FINE point because it dries faster and uses less ink... but it's got to be smooth.
> 
> Now I could be wrong... do weigh in if you think medium points sell better than fine points!


 
It is all a matter of preference I have had people ask if The nibs come in different sizes, on guy wanted on that was large. Most people that I have sold to have not asked about the medium nibs. 

I have been looking into nibs as well because I have been wanting to go more towards the kitless


----------

